# Latest Addition



## dcfc3579 (Dec 16, 2007)

Recently added this KI-2 bottle to my collection. The picture does not do justice - it is beautiful. No faults visible.  It is embossed with Melvin and Badger Apothocaries Boston Mass. I also have a couple of KI-2 bottles without embossing.


----------



## dcfc3579 (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is another view next to a KI-1 that I added a while back.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 17, 2007)

Beautiful bottles David.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 17, 2007)

Pretty bottles, who doesn't love cobalt blue.  Good luck with your collection.  Paul


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Dec 20, 2007)

_wow![8|]_


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice KIs, David. I'm going to get back into those some day, I had about 30 but sold them [>:]. ~Jim


----------

